# dash light bulbs



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Restoring a 68 GTO ,i have all the dash backround lights working but even with the dimmer all the way up the bulbs are way too dim. I've looked on line many vendors are selling leds but not sure how they would work (if at all) on a dimming circuit , also many reviews say the prongs arent quite long enough and the bulbs pop out or they break apart upon installing. Incandesent bulbs are fine for me but the original 1895 bulbs just dont cut it has anyone found a bulb that is brighter than 1895's without melting the sockets or printed circuit thanks .


----------



## hotcharity95 (Jan 4, 2015)

*led bulbs*

www.superbrightleds.com and put in your year, make and model. I did all my dash bulbs and they worked great. I would call to order, i got the natural white not cool white. they have many brightness choices but i got the middle of the road. dimmable too. 100 % brighter, You can get them for just about everybulb on car. 

CJ


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

hotcharity95 said:


> www.superbrightleds.com and put in your year, make and model. I did all my dash bulbs and they worked great. I would call to order, i got the natural white not cool white. they have many brightness choices but i got the middle of the road. dimmable too. 100 % brighter, You can get them for just about everybulb on car.
> 
> CJ


I bought both for my '67 but used the cool whites.
I only used them for the GI and bought the brightest because they are dimmable.
I had the same problem with the incandescents, very dim and didn't light the A/C/heater control at all.


----------



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all
What is the number of the correct bulb for my 68 gauge lights? Want to replace them with cool white led. Is the clock a different bulb? How many of each do I need?
Thanx


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

68 Light Bulbs from the 68 owners manual. Not entirely correct as the in dash tach used the same bulbs as the clock and the charge (battery) indicator used 194s


----------

